# Who was Reggie Miller?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I admit having mixed emotions about Reggie Miller.
I admire his drive and his guts, and the fact that he just can´t stand losing… (memories off na All-star game comes to mind… when Magic was on the stripe for the game-winning two and Reggie was circling (sp?) him and yelling (you´re gonna miss it! You´re gonna miss it!)). 
On the other hand during his career he was seen (and deservely so) as a punk, with his tantrums and ill-advised technicals, and a whinner.

When it´s all said and done (and that moment is aproaching fast…), will Reggie leave any Legacy to the Pacers and the League? Was he an example? Or will he fade into oblivion as yet another so-so player who was an all-star but not a diffrence maker?

Your thought?…


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> I admit having mixed emotions about Reggie Miller.
> I admire his drive and his guts, and the fact that he just can´t stand losing… (memories off na All-star game comes to mind… when Magic was on the stripe for the game-winning two and Reggie was circling (sp?) him and yelling (you´re gonna miss it! You´re gonna miss it!)).
> On the other hand during his career he was seen (and deservely so) as a punk, with his tantrums and ill-advised technicals, and a whinner.
> ...


As the Jazz are Malon and Stockton, the Pacers will forever be Reggie Miller. Reggie will always be remember, hes 18th(or 17th?) on the alltime scoring list. Hes also the all time 3 point leader. I for one will never forget the guy, and his passion will always be remembered by all Pacer players to come.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who was Reggie Miller?*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> As the Jazz are Malon and Stockton, the Pacers will forever be Reggie Miller. Reggie will always be remember, hes 18th(or 17th?) on the alltime scoring list. Hes also the all time 3 point leader. I for one will never forget the guy, and his passion will always be remembered by all Pacer players to come.


Yup. To Pacer fans and probably Knick fans he will always be remembered, but to everyone else he won't exactly fade into oblivion but he won't be remembered as well.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

It's simple. Reggie Miller is a god. 

He's the best player i'v ever seen. When the game was late in the 4th and we were down, i was worried, i knew Reggie was gonna get it for us. He played 120% every game. He won't be rememered by too many people like you guy says, but those who have seen him play, will remember him for a long time.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

reggie miller has honestly been my idol for the past 10 years... i have done numerous school reports on the man... have posters all over my room, i have actually studied the way he plays, this man to me is amazing... the pacers will always be reggie's. i honestly think that he will leave a legacy to the entire league... he was the 1 player that late in the game... weather it be last second or the whole fourth quarter you didnt want the ball in his hands... he has done so much by himself about every game of his career the opposing coach spent sleepless nights just trying to figure out how to slow this guy down. reggie miller will always be my hero and it will always be MILLER TIME!!!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think these boys summed it all up. And I thought I was the biggest Reggie fan. Nice to see everyone stepping up to bat for Reggie.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

He is the best 3 pt shooter ever. He is tied for best clutch shooter ever with Jordan. Yeah I think he'll leave a legacy. IMO he is a top 20 player all time.


----------



## lakerking8 (Jul 5, 2003)

reggie was a clutch shooter, and a great foul shooter, thats about it


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakerking8</b>!
> reggie was a clutch shooter, and a great foul shooter, thats about it


he was more than that, but i dont think he is top 20 alltime


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakerking8</b>!
> reggie was a clutch shooter, and a great foul shooter, thats about it


Yeah, and Shaq was/is a great dunker, and that is it.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, reggie was mentioned as one of the 50 greatest when the nba had it's 50th aniversary celebration a few years back. i think that alone says something about reggie being one of this game's finest ever. he is also one of the greatest clutch shooters ever along with jordan and bird. yeh, reggie is not too bad.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey clownskull i believe u are mistaken... reggie miller did not make the 50 greatest players cut.... believe me i was very upset. he along with other greats such as dominique wilkins


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aboveallodds24</b>!
> hey clownskull i believe u are mistaken... reggie miller did not make the 50 greatest players cut.... believe me i was very upset. he along with other greats such as dominique wilkins


No I remember during half time, Reggie was on the list and Smits was too.


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

*Reggie*

Never liked the Pacers. Although I had fun watching Bird coach, he is the most emotionless (visually) person I have ever seen coach. Loved it when Reggie played the Knicks, he always pissed Spike Lee off. He was and is extraordinary. He is one of maybe a dozen players in the last couple decades who played like they belonged in a separate league. Reggie Miller isn't just clutch, he defines it. In the dictionary it should say clutch - adj. Reggie Miller. Plain and simple.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

here is the link to the website from that day... reggie wasnt on the list


http://www.nba.com/history/players/50greatest.html


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

That must be a different source cause Reggie was there at half time.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Didn't you also say something about Smits, too? I do not think he was a 50 greatest...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> That must be a different source cause Reggie was there at half time.


Reggie IS a 50 greatest player of all time but at that time he wasn't mentioned as well as Dominique and smits. I wasn't into basketball then but now i have a video entitled NBA at 50 which covers a lot of things throughout nba and basketball history. It has the 50 greatst players listed. I've watched it 1,000 times and am sure reggie is not on it. Pacersguy you need to buy that video. It has the most knowledge about basketball's history i've ever seen, even on a website.:yes:


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

At the time he was not mentioned, circa 1996. But if it were redone today he would definitely be on there. I don't think Smits is even a top 100 player all time. He was too soft. But Reggie IMO is a top 20 or 30 player.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Was it the all-star game where they did the 50 greatest? What year?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aboveallodds24</b>!
> here is the link to the website from that day... reggie wasnt on the list
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/history/players/50greatest.html


That link says the top 50 were announced at a hotel during a luncheon. I saw the 50 greatest announced at the halftime of the all-star game one year, and Reggie was on it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

A great 3 point shooter with many clutch performances.

-Petey


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

The man only hit clutch shots to win games.......the man only hit all his free throws.......the man only got in your best players head so he wouldnt play right.........the man only hit shots to get the home team stadium to shut up and sit down......the man only accepted winning........


Reggie was, is, and always will be the man.......


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Reggie will heat up soon. He's never been a real huge first round player. When he smells something good he will heat up. 

I wouldn't be suprised if he averages like 22ppg in the 2nd round. 

When the game is on the line, i would want noone else to have the ball then Reggie. If he can't win it, noone can. 

Reggie has given Indy fans memories for life. I think we can have one more memory this year, but he needs to step up. But him stuggling in round one doesn't suprise me.


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

Is Reggie Miller a hall of famer?

Miller Time, where in ROC are u from?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Reggie is a HOF shoe-in. His station: "The Best 3-Point Shooter of All-Time"


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Yeah Reggie definitely has HOF credentials.......This is the same league that put Scottie Pippen in the top 50 players of all time a few years ago......


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CAnthony15</b>!
> Is Reggie Miller a hall of famer?
> 
> Miller Time, where in ROC are u from?


Penfield. You??


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I love watching Reggie play. He has really accepted his role on this current team and that is great. There are older players that don't accept the fact that they aren't the players they once were. Reggie is still clutch though. Example is that three pointer last game. That was a dagger in Boston's heart. My favorite Reggie memories are his heated battles against the Knicks in the 90s. The Indy/Knick rivalry back then was classic.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

You know the end is near when Reggie, in a 2nd round playoff game, one that we were losing most of the time, only gets 2 shots off and scores only 2pts.

Reggie looked very much over played last night against Miami. He says if we don't win it all this season he might still come back, but i don't see him doing much next season anyways, besides being a bench player who plays limited time but is mostly there for the veteran presence and 3point shooting once in a while.

It's sad to see, him come to the end. Fallowing him since his early days, in his prime and during all of the amazing games he has had in his career, it was truly sad seeing him stuggle the way he did in Game 3.


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

> Penfield. You??


Pittsford.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CAnthony15</b>!
> 
> 
> Pittsford.


Awsome. I'v noticed more and more people on this forum from Rochester. Pretty cool to know because basketball is like a dead sport in Western NY, good to know theres others who share my passion....


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

The word Reggie is a synonym for Legend.

Reggie has given this league so much. He will be the man for years to come.


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

i thought i was the only one from rochester!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> That link says the top 50 were announced at a hotel during a luncheon. I saw the 50 greatest announced at the halftime of the all-star game one year, and Reggie was on it.


you insist that reggie was one of the top 50 as they were announced back in '96; quite simply, you are mistaken.


> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> At the time he was not mentioned, circa 1996. But if it were redone today he would definitely be on there. I don't think Smits is even a top 100 player all time. He was too soft. But Reggie IMO is a top 20 or 30 player.


he wasn't top 50 then, he isn't now; he certainly isn't top 20 or 30...he's hit enough clutch shots and free throws to win no titles and he's not winning one this year either...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>King Joseus</b>!
> 
> you insist that reggie was one of the top 50 as they were announced back in '96; quite simply, you are mistaken.
> 
> he wasn't top 50 then, he isn't now; he certainly isn't top 20 or 30...he's hit enough clutch shots and free throws to win no titles and he's not winning one this year either...




Fine...if you want to go by titles........there are a lot of guys who shouldnt be in the hall of fame then....Ewing, Stockton, Barley.....they arent HOFers either?.......


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's true, but their stats over their careers are better...
Reggie Miller's career stats, regular season: 18.4 PPG, *3.0 RPG, 3.0 APG *, 1.1 SPG
Playoffs: 21.5 PPG, *2.9 RPG, 2.6 APG, 1.02 SPG *
Career Bests (averages), regular season: 24.6 PPG, 3.9 RPG, 4.0 APG, 1.51 SPG

his numbers in the playoffs aren't that phenomenal compared to his regular season numbers (besides scoring, they're worse), and his regular season numbers aren't that special either (including his bests - all from different years). yes, it is true that stats are not the only measure of one's greatness, but they are a big part...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Would you consider Scottie Pippen a HOF candidate?.....His stats are about the same as Reggie's.......


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King Joseus</b>!
> 
> you insist that reggie was one of the top 50 as they were announced back in '96; quite simply, you are mistaken.
> 
> he wasn't top 50 then, he isn't now; he certainly isn't top 20 or 30...he's hit enough clutch shots and free throws to win no titles and he's not winning one this year either...


What I'm saying is I must be thinking of a different top 50 list, because the one I'm thinking of was announced at half time of one of the all-star games.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

i didn't even include the stats of the others you mentioned; here you go...

*Charles Barkley*
Regular Season: 22.1 PPG, 11.7 RPG, 3.9 APG, 1.54 SPG
Playoffs: 23.0 PPG, 12.9 RPG, 3.9 APG, 1.57 SPG
Bests: 28.3 PPG, 14.6 RPG, 5.1 APG, 2.16 SPG

*Patrick Ewing*
Regular Season: 21.0 PPG, 9.8 RPG, 1.9 APG, .96 SPG, 2.45 BPG
Playoffs: 20.2 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 2.0 APG, .88 SPG, 2.18 BPG
Bests: 28.6 PPG, 12.1 RPG, 3.0 APG, 1.46 SPG, 3.99 BPG

*John Stockton*
Regular Season: 13.1 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 10.5 APG, 2.17 SPG
Playoffs: 13.4 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 10.1 APG, 1.86 SPG
Bests: 17.2 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 14.5 APG, 3.21 SPG

these guys play different positions, so here's somebody else; i do believe somebody mentioned Scottie Pippen...

*Scottie Pippen*
Regular Season: 16.1 PPG, 6.4 RPG, 5.2 APG, 1.96 SPG
Playoffs: 17.5 PPG, 7.6 RPG, 5.0 APG, 1.9 SPG
Bests: 22.0 PPG, 8.7 RPG, 7.0 APG, 2.94 SPG

Pippen's game is more solid all-around; when Jordan left, Pippen picked up the slack and had 22.0 PPG, 8.7 RPG, 5.6 APG, 2.93 SPG...Pippen has tailed off in the past few years due to injury, and his numbers are still pretty good...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Reggie is #1 in all time 3 pointers made and attempted, and is synonymous with clutch. If guys like Alex English can get in, Reggie is definitely in. When you are on top of any category barring turnovers you are going in.


----------

